# Skip Mode and Primetime during football season



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

The way I understand skip mode is that someone is actually watching the show and marking the SKIP spots..

with that said..

does anybody know if Football runs late on CBS will the BOLT now get the Primetime shows correctly recorded and skipped...??


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I didn't see any mention of a feature to enable the Bolt to know when shows are stopping/starting in real time in the use case you mention. I see no reason why SkipMode shouldn't work even though if a show starts late. Of course we'll need to see real world results to see if that is the case.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I assume they use a universal clock for the positions of the skip markers. So as long as you get the whole show skip mose should still work regardless of how badly it's shifted or how much padding your recording has.


----------



## WTFover (Jun 19, 2007)

I am pretty sure it was mentioned in Ira's posts somewhere that skip mode will not work for Sports events even in primetime.
Edit: Maybe not, I just searched that thread and couldn't find reference to it, but I do remember it being mentioned somewhere along the way, maybe it was in the review on the Verge or Engadget.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

No sports!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think he's asking about the shows that are on after football that might get delayed if the game runs over. Not the game itself.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I found out how it worked for Madam Secretary on the east cost. Show was just shy of 30 min late and recording was padded 30 min. When recording was started pushing the "D" button used for SkipMode brought you to the start of Madam Sec. and then SkipMode continued to work correctly for whole show. 

Great Job TiVo! :up:


----------

